# Quick--I need to know if Kaopectate is safe while BF



## QueeTheBean (Aug 6, 2002)

Long story short, my sister gave birth by emergency c-section last week, baby was taken from her for 1.5 days for suspected health prob (argghhhh), both are home now & remarkably, bf is going well after such a shaky start.

Well, now her DH is in the hospital for some vomitting & diarrhea--they can't figure out what is wrong. So, my poor sister is home ALONE with her baby & just started having diarrhea, too. She's 2000 miles away, or I would be there in a flash.

Her doctor told her to take kaopectate & avoid Immodium AD. A few places I looked on the web agreed, but I did find one list that said the opposite. Does anyone have Hale's book & can you tell me what it says?

Thanks.


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

Sorry don't have Hale's book but www.kellymom.com says the following is approved by the AAP:

Quote:

Loperamide (Imodium)

** Note: Pepto-Bismol & Kaopectate (bismuth subsalicylate is the active ingredient in both) are not recommended for routine use by nursing moms, due to the association of salicylates with Reyes syndrome in children. [more]
Hale does have a website. Can't remember the address offhand but you should find it easily with a search.


----------



## AmyG (Jan 30, 2002)

I have the 1999 edition of Hale's book. It says that Kaopectate is a class C, meaning that either it has never been studied or adverse effects have been observed. It does say that no pediatric concerns have been reported via milk.

It does say that Loperamide, the med in Imodium and a few other diarrhea meds, is a class B, which is fine.


----------

